# Masterchiefxx17 - 35,000 Posts



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations on hitting the 35k post mark!

John


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Chief's been busy. :thumb:


----------



## vinod.vanukuru (Sep 29, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well done MC, congratulations.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Whoa, that's probably a lot of happy users with working PCs and/or Masterchief's recommended builds!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks guys! Means a lot!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Lots of hard work, congrats!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congratulations, MC.........nice goin'!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Excellent work MC, well done


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats - great work!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice work mate! :thumb:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations, Chief. I see you're just 2k behind me. :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Keep it going MC, soon cross 50K at this rate! 

There are a lot of members who have benefited from your sage advice! :wink:


*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## TomPG (Nov 20, 2015)

*As one of those members who has benefited from the aforementioned sage advice...
...Nice one, here's to a whole load more happy customers from this point on! * :beerchug:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice work man. Lots of good advice in those posts. :thumb:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Outstanding Justin, that is a lot of hard work indeed!


----------



## Jade Roberts (Mar 21, 2016)

Congrats MC!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------

